

Haskell in Production: Bdellium - ique
https://medium.com/@folsen/haskell-in-production-bdellium-1df48de40e19

======
mark_l_watson
Good case study of why Haskell was a good choice. I took a Haskell course at
edX and the instructor Erik Meijer had a good metaphor: pure Haskell functions
are like islands in the ocean. The ocean is imperative code, monads, etc. It
is a design decision of how much of your code base is islands and how much is
ocean.

I have limited Haskell skills, but I find writing pure functions to be fairly
easy. For the monad ocean code, web search and stackoverflow helped find
boilerplate examples. So, I try to spend my time on the islands.

